# Best Malcador?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

My army is the 39th Cadian "Xenobane" and I'm basing them out of Hydraphur and using the M'khand forgeworld as the forgeworld my army is supplied from. Since I've chosen M'khand which is also responsible for the Malcador Heavy Tanks, I was wondering which one of the three types is the best?

The Malcador Defender?









The Malcador with Battle Cannon









The Malcador Annihilator 









I've actually made my own M'khand Pattern Exterminator, but can't sort a picture out for it atm as it's no painted and it just looks like a black brick in the image


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the look and name of the Annihilator


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

In the short explanation about the Annihilator it actually says :

"Detractors of the design claim that the Malcador Annihilator falls between two roles, fulfilling neither fully as it is too large and too slow to serve as a 'true' tank-hunter while lacking the firepower and armour to evenly match a Baneblade in open war.

Against conventional armour, however, and in the hands of a skilled crew, the Malcador Annihilator can still prove its worth."

heh.

There's actually another 2 variants but it's not really in the same league.

Valdor Tank Hunter









Malcador Infernus


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

i like the look of both the infernus and valdor more than any of the other three but then i do love the old assault gun style tanks.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If I had to get one atm I'd probably go for the defender for more anti infantry.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I like the Infernus A LOT


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's rules make it basically a big hellhound or the chem version.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

It really depends on what you need it to do.
Anti-Armor = Valdor Tank Hunter
Anti-Infantry = Malcador Defender or Malcador Infernus

Purely on looks it has to be the Malcador Infernus.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> It really depends on what you need it to do.
> Anti-Armor = Valdor Tank Hunter
> Anti-Infantry = Malcador Defender or Malcador Infernus
> 
> ...


Rules wise though, isn't the Infernus just a giant Hellhound? Also isn't the cannon almost exactly the same as the type of weapons Space Marines now get to stick on sponsons of Land Raiders?

I do agree though, it does look awesome.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Rules wise though, isn't the Infernus just a giant Hellhound? Also isn't the cannon almost exactly the same as the type of weapons Space Marines now get to stick on sponsons of Land Raiders?
> 
> I do agree though, it does look awesome.


Hellhound - Inferno Cannon, Template, S6, AP4, Heavy 1
Vs
Malcador Infernus - Inferno Gun, Hellstorm, S7, AP3, Heavy 1

Nope. Hellstorm makes all the difference and it has one point better on the S and AP. 

Plus - Inferno Gun, Hellstorm, S1, AP3, Heavy 1, Primary
Weapon, Poisoned (2+)

And it has Sponsons. And Better Armor Values. And Structure Points. A much better Tank.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not entirely familiar with the rules as of yet, but what does Hellstorm do?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Its not a rule. Its a template, just like the Flamer Template, only much larger and longer.



> To fire the Inferno Gun place the Hellstorm template so that the narrow
> end is within 18” of the weapon and larger end is no closer to the
> weapon than the narrow end. The Inferno Gun is then treated like any
> other template weapon.


Here is the Datasheet for it, so you can have a look 

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

My bad, I've yet to gave a game yet, still in the stage of reading the rules and painting the army, I should really get some experience


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Don't rush it. Familiarise yourself with the rules, as they can be very different from what you may be used to. And if you do get a game in, don't rush it, ask any questions and start with a small one.

SGMAlice


----------

